# Hardware und der Virus in China



## Bast3l (6. Februar 2020)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich habe gestern irgendwo gelesen, dass in China zur Eindämmung des Coronavirus u.a. auch viele Firmen den Betrieb eingestellt haben, die für die Hardwareindustrie produzieren.

Was ist eure Meinung, sollte man jetzt (die von mir eh geplante) Aufrüstung (MB, RAM, CPU) durchführen, bevor es zur Knappheit kommen kann? Wie schnell glaubt ihr, dass sich das auf die Preise auswirkt?

Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2020)

Bast3l schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> ich habe gestern irgendwo gelesen, dass in China zur Eindämmung des Coronavirus u.a. auch viele Firmen den Betrieb eingestellt haben, die für die Hardwareindustrie produzieren.
> 
> ...



Das kann man schwer sagen, an sich dauert es immer eine Weile, bis sich Produktions-Engpässe auf die Preise auswirken, und ggf. kann man es sowieso ganz kompensieren durch Mehrarbeit in anderen Fabriken bzw. Nachhol-Schichten, wenn die stillgelegten Betriebe vlt nur 2-3 Wochen Pause machen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. Februar 2020)

Bei Hardware wäre ich jetzt auch nicht sicher. 

Bei Feinfiltermasken ist derweil der Notstand schon da. Wir bekommen mir noch kleine Stückzahlen geliefert, obwohl wir die ja eher bei Tuberkulose und Influenza brauche. Abgesehen davon kosten die mittlerweile bis zu 6€ das Stück, statt wie bisher ein bis zwei Euro.  Die Masken werden in Asien produziert und werden dort eben auch gebraucht. 

Wenn das bei Hardware ähnlich werden würde, wird das teurer.


----------



## Bast3l (6. Februar 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das kann man schwer sagen, an sich dauert es immer eine Weile, bis sich Produktions-Engpässe auf die Preise auswirken, und ggf. kann man es sowieso ganz kompensieren durch Mehrarbeit in anderen Fabriken bzw. Nachhol-Schichten, wenn die stillgelegten Betriebe vlt nur 2-3 Wochen Pause machen.



Hm, das klingt ja eigentlich ganz entspannt... hoffen wir das beste (auch für die betroffenen Chinesen natürlich). Wäre natürlich saublöd in einer Spitze zu landen mit der Anschaffung :/



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Bei Hardware wäre ich jetzt auch nicht sicher.
> 
> Bei Feinfiltermasken ist derweil der Notstand schon da. Wir bekommen mir noch kleine Stückzahlen geliefert, obwohl wir die ja eher bei Tuberkulose und Influenza brauche. Abgesehen davon kosten die mittlerweile bis zu 6€ das Stück, statt wie bisher ein bis zwei Euro.  Die Masken werden in Asien produziert und werden dort eben auch gebraucht.
> 
> Wenn das bei Hardware ähnlich werden würde, wird das teurer.



Oha,  wenn man täglich Kontakt mit infizierten Personen hat ist das nicht gerade witzig. 

Ich brauch die Masken (wahrscheinlich auch nicht in der gleichen Güte) nur wenn ich Gehäuse und Hardware  mit dem Kompressor ausblase..

Also wenn sich die Preise derart erhöhten, muss sich der derzeitige Rechenknecht auf fieseste Übertaktungsversuche meinerseits einstellen


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2020)

Bast3l schrieb:


> Hm, das klingt ja eigentlich ganz entspannt... hoffen wir das beste (auch für die betroffenen Chinesen natürlich). Wäre natürlich saublöd in einer Spitze zu landen mit der Anschaffung :/


 sofern sich das nicht massiv ausbreitet, wird es höchstens so sein, dass die Preise halt später sinken als üblich.

Bei RAM kann es so oder so Schwankungen geben, das "sollte" eh etwas teurer werden, hieß es. Trotzdem gab erst vor 3 Tagen 16GB DDR4-3000-RAM zB bei Amazon für nur 60€.


Das mit den Masken ist ja nochmal was anderes, da wollen von jetzt auf gleich plötzlich mehrere Hundert Millionen Leute jeden Tag 5-6 Stück haben (die Chinesen sollen die Masken laut staatlichem Rat alle 4h wechseln...). Da ist es klar, dass man mit der Produktion kaum nachkommt. Aber bei Hardware-Einzelteilen: die liegen ja eh bei den Shops oft erstmal eine Weile "rum", das ist selten so, dass Shops zb frisch produzierte RX 5700 reinbekommen und innerhalb von 2 Tagen verkauft haben und daher quasi täglich nachbestellen.


----------



## fud1974 (6. Februar 2020)

Bast3l schrieb:


> Ich brauch die Masken (wahrscheinlich auch nicht in der gleichen Güte) nur wenn ich Gehäuse und Hardware  mit dem Kompressor ausblase..



Die Staubschutzmasken - obwohl teilweise sehr ähnlich aussehend - sind für den Virus wohl ziemlich "durchgängig". Die Leute ziehen sich alles mögliche über das Gesicht, aber nur ganz bestimmte Masken helfen, gab da mal eine schöne Grafik für.


----------



## Bast3l (6. Februar 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> sofern sich das nicht massiv ausbreitet, wird es höchstens so sein, dass die Preise halt später sinken als üblich.
> 
> Bei RAM kann es so oder so Schwankungen geben, das "sollte" eh etwas teurer werden, hieß es. Trotzdem gab erst vor 3 Tagen 16GB DDR4-3000-RAM zB bei Amazon für nur 60€.
> 
> Das mit den Masken ist ja nochmal was anderes, da wollen von jetzt auf gleich plötzlich mehrere Hundert Millionen Leute jeden Tag 5-6 Stück haben (die Chinesen sollen die Masken laut staatlichem Rat alle 4h wechseln...). Da ist es klar, dass man mit der Produktion kaum nachkommt.Aber bei Hardware-Einzelteilen: die liegen ja eh bei den Shops oft erstmal eine Weile "rum", das ist selten so, dass Shops zb frisch produzierte RX 5700 reinbekommen und innerhalb von 2 Tagen verkauft haben und daher quasi täglich nachbestellen.



Das stimmt. Ist halt immer so, wenn man den Entschluß gefasst hat und ungefähr weiß was man möchte will man tunlichst vermeiden, dass man einen schlechteren Preis zahlt als aktuell. Die nervöse Phase wenn man so will. Ich werde aber wohl noch warten müssen, da ich momentan einfach zeitlich keinen Umbau unterbringe und hinlegen will ich mir die Teile nicht um dann evtl. festzustellen, dass was defekt ist.


----------



## Bast3l (6. Februar 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Die Staubschutzmasken - obwohl teilweise sehr ähnlich aussehend - sind für den Virus wohl ziemlich "durchgängig". Die Leute ziehen sich alles mögliche über das Gesicht, aber nur ganz bestimmte Masken helfen, gab da mal eine schöne Grafik für.



Jo, was für welche ich daheim hab weiss ich nicht, bekomme die immer von einem Kumpel der Zahnarzt ist


----------

